# Both ears were up and now one has been leaning in all month!



## N1N4

Eek, maybe its the teething but I'm getting nervous. When I got my pup at 10 weeks both her ears were up and I never worried, until we woke up one day and one was flopped inwards! 

For the past weeks her left ear has been leaning inwards, did something happen to damage it or is it just teething and will it go back up? The other ear has been up and standing but the left one is usually flopped over or semi standing but still leaning in, I'm getting worried. She turned 4 months last week but her ear has been inward for the last 4 weeks at least. 

I've been giving her tons of frozen treats, rawhide, puppy vitamins and stuff to help with the muscles, it just wont go back up  

Heres a few pictures:

Arya Ears - Imgur


----------



## Gsdlover13

as puppys there ears will be up then go down then go up again haha its a stage
they go through no worrys..


----------



## N1N4

Gsdlover13 said:


> as puppys there ears will be up then go down then go up again haha its a stage
> they go through no worrys..


Yeah, I was expecting an ear dance from both ears but was just worried because its just the one ear and since it hasn't done any other moves but the inward lean for weeks :/


----------



## qbchottu

Ears will be weaker when she is teething as nutrients needed for teething take away from the ears. Give a bully stick a couple times a week and wait for her to stop teething. They will likely go back up permanently by 6 months.


----------



## Msmaria

Dexters ears have been doing the same thing. You are not alone. Its been a week since they have both been up and the one ear has been flopping around since then.


----------



## Msmaria

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-albums5898-dexter-picture36009-11-weeks.html
Also the left ear


----------



## pyratemom

It's the ear dance. We have all been through it. Like one poster said, bully sticks help. Teething is usually a big cause of the ear dance. You can take a lot of cute pictures to look at later when both ears are upright all the time and you will laugh.


----------



## kayliyth

Kratos' ear is flopping in a comb-over fashion. It'll stand on its own (his left ear has yet to stand since it fell just before I got him). Its a stage, its hard not to worry, but honestly I can say I kinda will miss my floppy eared baby. Everyone loves his look and it , with the size of his paws, are great conversation starts. IE "Ohhh lookit his ears!! They're soooooo cute! Oh my god lookit his paws he's going to be SOOOOO big!" At this age, they're teething and a lot is going on with their little bodies.

Give it time, it can take up to a year for them to stand firm. Though as some have said you can consider taping once teething is done. I'd also talk to your breeder if you're truly concerned, as they will be able to tell you a good time to tape if you ever need to.


----------



## Jackie1GSD

my puppy Kacie's left ear has been all over the place as well since we brought her home at 8 weeks. for about 2 weeks it was almost always down. then last week some time it started standing all on its own....only to have it do a 'lean' starting yesterday. I also have read how this is normal for them to be up and down while teething but its nice to read how others have the exact same situation as you. patience, i guess...she's still the cutest thing ever and i'm taking more pics of her everyday now than my 3 kids


----------



## pino

This might be an old topic and i hope users are still active and able to share the experience. my 4 months old gsd's right ear is leaning inwards and as said, it is hard not to be worried . Pls share your next stage experience. Has anyone had to tape the ear or just watched it going up? At what age was it obviously improving?


----------



## pyratemom

pino said:


> This might be an old topic and i hope users are still active and able to share the experience. my 4 months old gsd's right ear is leaning inwards and as said, it is hard not to be worried . Pls share your next stage experience. Has anyone had to tape the ear or just watched it going up? At what age was it obviously improving?


You have lots of time. I would not tape it yet. The teething will make their ears do the up and down dance for a couple more months. Just wait it out. Let him chew on bully sticks.

sorry I just realized I posted the same thing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## pino

pyratemom said:


> You have lots of time. I would not tape it yet. The teething will make their ears do the up and down dance for a couple more months. Just wait it out. Let him chew on bully sticks.
> 
> sorry I just realized I posted the same thing a couple weeks ago.


yeah! i've actually given him a kong bone classic which he is not taking out of his mouth .


----------



## Michellee1415

Hello I'm going through with my 11 week old puppy sometimes she will have them up right then the one will lean into the other one


----------



## dogfaeries

Michellee1415 said:


> Hello I'm going through with my 11 week old puppy sometimes she will have them up right then the one will lean into the other one




Perfectly normal.


----------



## hoytn

N1N4 said:


> Eek, maybe its the teething but I'm getting nervous. When I got my pup at 10 weeks both her ears were up and I never worried, until we woke up one day and one was flopped inwards!
> 
> For the past weeks her left ear has been leaning inwards, did something happen to damage it or is it just teething and will it go back up? The other ear has been up and standing but the left one is usually flopped over or semi standing but still leaning in, I'm getting worried. She turned 4 months last week but her ear has been inward for the last 4 weeks at least.
> 
> I've been giving her tons of frozen treats, rawhide, puppy vitamins and stuff to help with the muscles, it just wont go back up /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> Heres a few pictures:
> 
> Arya Ears - Imgur


 Luna is 3 months old and one ear looks good other not so good, everyone says it is normal. So I am going to believe them until 5 months then I'm calling in some IOUs from them LOL


----------

